# Holiday Baked Goodies



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 11, 2015)

Let's keep that holiday glow going gang!
I made an old fashion Ginger Bread, my Great Grandmother's recipe, written in her own hand.
I try to be sure to make this each year.  
The recipe was meant for an older, large pan; so with today's modern smaller bread pans, it makes two nice sized goodies.  One to keep (served with whipped cream of course ) and one to give.

What holiday baked goodies (other than cookies, `cuz that's a different thread) are you making this year?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe a couple of banana nut breads. The kids like it when Mom shows up bearing edible presents. I do have a pint apiece of my homemade spaghetti sauce that will go to OH with us. A loaf of bread a kid would be good, too.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 11, 2015)

If Karen is up to it, Alton Brown's cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 23965
> 
> Let's keep that holiday glow going gang!
> I made an old fashion Ginger Bread, my Great Grandmother's recipe, written in her own hand.
> ...



My mother used to make Gingerbread for me all the time with a dollop of fresh whipped cream on top. I have tried to make it, but it is missing the touch of loving hands that my mother had.


----------



## Stimps (Nov 8, 2016)

They look delicious


----------

